# مترجم فوري متعدد اللغات



## Yes_Or_No (5 يوليو 2006)

*مترجم فوري متعدد اللغات*

*مترجم فوري لعدة لغات ويترجم جمل ونصوص وليس كلمات فقط*

*المهم عملت له كود وايقونه فلاشيه تتجه بالعضو بالضغط عليها للمترجم

حجمها صغير واصحاب المواقع الجديده اللي يصعب عليهم التركيب بيستفيدون منه*


*ضع الكود التالي في اي مكان ترغب 

الهيدر + الفوتر + الناف بار + بين الاقسام

*

*<div align="center">  <table border="1" width="80" height="40">    <tr>      <td width="80" height="40" align="center">        <p align="center"><a href="http://www.3deeel.com/vb/Translate" target="_blank"><embed border="0" src="http://www.3deeel.com/vb/saas/trjmh.swf" width="80" height="40"></a></p>      </td>	</table>*​
*

*​


----------



## †gomana† (5 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا يا مينا *


----------



## pola (9 سبتمبر 2006)

دلوقتى انا عايز افهم

يعنى الواحد ممكن يضعة فى موقعة

و يترجمة كلة الى انجليزى لو عايز يعنى


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك


----------



## beterpop (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى ليك ومش غريب عليك المواضيع دية


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*http://www.3deeel.com/vb/saas/trjmh.swf*
*انا اخدت اللينك بس وعجبني اوي *
*ربنا يباركك يامينا*


----------

